# January Contest - Taipan | Pacific Labs | Hammer-Anabolics



## AnaSCI (Jan 6, 2016)

*JANUARY NEW YEARS CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: TAIPAN GROUP | PACIFIC LABS | HAMMER-ANABOLICS​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*JANUARY NEW YEARS CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 50 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 3 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest!!*

*JANUARY NEW YEARS CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$200 FREE ORDER FROM TAIPAN GROUP!!

$200 FREE ORDER FROM HAMMER-ANABOLICS!!

2 SUSTANOL, 2 TESTOSIN-P and 2 TESTOSIN-PH FROM PACIFIC LABS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 6, 2016)

1
Contest over


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 6, 2016)

1...love these contests...a big thanks to the sponsors


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 6, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah, I'm feeling lucky...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 6, 2016)

2


----------



## custom creation (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm in on this! 

Bear


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 6, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 6, 2016)

Uno


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 6, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 6, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 6, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 6, 2016)

^ :d


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

Glad I noticed this


----------



## MattG (Jan 7, 2016)

Fo


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

That was fast


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 7, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

3


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 7, 2016)

2


----------



## BigBob (Jan 7, 2016)

Good Morning Anasci


----------



## MattG (Jan 7, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 7, 2016)

2


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the contest


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 7, 2016)

3


----------



## BigBob (Jan 7, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 7, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 7, 2016)

4


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 7, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 7, 2016)

5


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 8, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 8, 2016)

Uno...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 8, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 8, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 8, 2016)

Dos


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 8, 2016)

2


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 8, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 8, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 8, 2016)

MattG said:


> 5




1 and it's obvious Matt you need to reread the rules 3 posts per day brother


----------



## MattG (Jan 8, 2016)

Ah shit man, you are correct! Idk how i did that.lol I think the last contest was ingrained into my brain-it was a 5 post deal. Thank you for bringing that to my attention and stupid ass 

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 8, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 8, 2016)

Tres


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 9, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 9, 2016)

1 for me- wow this would be wild to win


----------



## greggy (Jan 9, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 9, 2016)

2 for me -
Greggy - if it wasn't against the contest rules I would love to see the rest if that clip


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 9, 2016)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 9, 2016)

1 guess I should be sleeping


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 9, 2016)

1...


----------



## squatster (Jan 9, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2016)

1


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 9, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 9, 2016)

2...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 9, 2016)

1


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 9, 2016)

I almost missed the bus


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 9, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 9, 2016)

3rd today
I need more


----------



## MattG (Jan 9, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 9, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 9, 2016)

1


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 10, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 10, 2016)

3...


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 10, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 10, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 10, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 10, 2016)

1


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 10, 2016)

Uno


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 10, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 10, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 10, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 10, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 10, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 10, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 10, 2016)

2


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 10, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 10, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 10, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 10, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 10, 2016)

3 and tapped out for the day


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 11, 2016)

trois


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 11, 2016)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 11, 2016)

2


----------



## cybrsage (Jan 11, 2016)

How did I miss this?
In for the "say gradulations to the winner".


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 11, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 11, 2016)

1 today


----------



## MattG (Jan 11, 2016)

Good morning brothers

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 11, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 11, 2016)

1

...and top of the morning to everyone.


----------



## greggy (Jan 11, 2016)

2


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 11, 2016)

I did not win power ball, maybe I can win this one.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 11, 2016)

Uno


----------



## squatster (Jan 11, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 11, 2016)

1...good morning


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 11, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

3


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 11, 2016)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 11, 2016)

Dos


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 11, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 11, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 11, 2016)

3 and off


----------



## MattG (Jan 11, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 11, 2016)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 12, 2016)

Tres


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

3. 

Have a good night all.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 12, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 12, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 12, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 12, 2016)

Ein


----------



## squatster (Jan 12, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 12, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 12, 2016)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 12, 2016)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 12, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 12, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 12, 2016)

I


----------



## greggy (Jan 12, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 12, 2016)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 12, 2016)

zwei


----------



## squatster (Jan 12, 2016)

Already 3 for me today
Never seems like enough times per day


----------



## MattG (Jan 12, 2016)

3


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 12, 2016)

1


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 12, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 12, 2016)

drei


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 13, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 13, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 13, 2016)

Ii


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

Mother loving 3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 13, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 13, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 13, 2016)

I


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 13, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 13, 2016)

I
Don't forget to play Powerball today


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 13, 2016)

Ii


----------



## squatster (Jan 13, 2016)

2 for today
Were the heck is every body?


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 13, 2016)

Iii


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 13, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

1 hope that doesn't break the rules


----------



## MattG (Jan 13, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 13, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 13, 2016)

3


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice


----------



## squatster (Jan 13, 2016)

3 and out for today


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 13, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 14, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 14, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 14, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 14, 2016)

1 today


----------



## MattG (Jan 14, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 14, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 14, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 14, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

1


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 14, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 14, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 14, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 15, 2016)

3

Have a good night all!


----------



## squatster (Jan 15, 2016)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 15, 2016)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 15, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 15, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 15, 2016)

It's friday, weekends here almost! 

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 15, 2016)

1...and good morning to all.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 15, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 15, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

2


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 15, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 15, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 15, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 15, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 15, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 15, 2016)

fbskgc i hihrfc ahfiuwchc fa


----------



## greggy (Jan 16, 2016)

2


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 16, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 16, 2016)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 16, 2016)

weir wer  eirhiehreru  uwerue rau !!!!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 16, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 16, 2016)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 16, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 16, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 16, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 16, 2016)

3


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 16, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 16, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 16, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 16, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 16, 2016)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 17, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 17, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 17, 2016)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 17, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 17, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 17, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 17, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 17, 2016)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 17, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 17, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 17, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 17, 2016)

2


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 17, 2016)

i keep forgetting......


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 17, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 17, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 17, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 17, 2016)

3 and last one for today


----------



## MattG (Jan 17, 2016)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 17, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 17, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 17, 2016)

3


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 18, 2016)

3...and I'm out.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2016)

2


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 18, 2016)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 18, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 18, 2016)

1 good morning
Guess I should go to n sleep now


----------



## MattG (Jan 18, 2016)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 18, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 18, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 18, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 18, 2016)

3rd one today
I can't wait to go back to work
Guess I will finish my chocolate frosted donuts and got to the gym and do my 2 lbs curls - hopefully I can handle that weight today


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 18, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 18, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 18, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 18, 2016)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 18, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2016)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 18, 2016)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2016)

3


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 19, 2016)

3...and good night to all!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 19, 2016)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 19, 2016)

One


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2016)

2


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 19, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 19, 2016)

2


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 19, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 19, 2016)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 19, 2016)

Two


----------



## squatster (Jan 19, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 19, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 19, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 19, 2016)

3 and this is the winner sorry guys and gals


----------



## MattG (Jan 19, 2016)

3


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 19, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 19, 2016)

Three


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 20, 2016)

3


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 20, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 20, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 20, 2016)

Morning brothers

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 20, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 20, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 20, 2016)

1


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 20, 2016)

1


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 20, 2016)

2


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 20, 2016)

1.. top o' the morning


----------



## squatster (Jan 20, 2016)

2


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 20, 2016)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 20, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 20, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 20, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 20, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 20, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 20, 2016)

Tres mis hermanos


----------



## squatster (Jan 20, 2016)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 21, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 21, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 21, 2016)

3


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 21, 2016)

2


----------



## squatster (Jan 21, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 21, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 21, 2016)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 21, 2016)

un


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 21, 2016)

1...


----------



## greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

2


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 21, 2016)

deux


----------



## MattG (Jan 21, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

3


----------



## MattG (Jan 21, 2016)

3


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 21, 2016)

2...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 22, 2016)

1


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 22, 2016)

1


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 22, 2016)

3


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 22, 2016)

trois


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 22, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 22, 2016)

1


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jan 22, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 22, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 22, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 22, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 22, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 22, 2016)

2


----------



## greggy (Jan 22, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 22, 2016)

3


----------



## greggy (Jan 22, 2016)

3


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 22, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 23, 2016)

3


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 23, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 23, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 23, 2016)

1


----------



## MattG (Jan 23, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 23, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 23, 2016)

2


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 23, 2016)

1


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 23, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 23, 2016)

1


----------



## squatster (Jan 23, 2016)

3


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 23, 2016)

2


----------



## MattG (Jan 23, 2016)

3


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 24, 2016)

3


----------



## squatster (Jan 24, 2016)

1


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 24, 2016)

1


----------



## Deerslayer41 (Jan 24, 2016)

1


----------



## greggy (Jan 24, 2016)

1


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 24, 2016)

*JANUARY CONTEST WINNER​*
*MilburnCreek with # 300​*
*JANUARY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$200 FREE ORDER FROM TAIPAN GROUP!!

$200 FREE ORDER FROM HAMMER-ANABOLICS!!

2 SUSTANOL, 2 TESTOSIN-P and 2 TESTOSIN-PH FROM PACIFIC LABS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS MilburnCreek!!​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*
Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## MattG (Jan 24, 2016)

Congrats MC! That's one hell of a prize you just won!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 24, 2016)

Fuck yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greggy (Jan 24, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## squatster (Jan 24, 2016)

Congratulations man
What ya getting
That's a nice win


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 24, 2016)

Congrats Milburn!!! 

You should def post up what you get. Def interested in what you are planning!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 24, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

On a side note, thanks to all the sponsors for their participation. Very generous of all of you to do such an awesome contest!


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 25, 2016)

Congrats Bud....thanks to the sponsors


----------



## dozisthebeast (Jan 25, 2016)

Ironic I just put in a order for IP, but is there really such a thing as too much gear on hand


----------



## basskiller (Jan 27, 2016)

congrats MilburnCreek


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 27, 2016)

Congrats  brother


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 27, 2016)

All I can say is that Pacific Lab's delivery schedule ROCKS!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

Phoe2006 said:


> Congrats  brother


Agreed!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 27, 2016)

MilburnCreek said:


> All I can say is that Pacific Lab's delivery schedule ROCKS!


Agreed. 

Misquoted the wrong post above. My bad...


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 27, 2016)

MilburnCreek said:


> All I can say is that Pacific Lab's delivery schedule ROCKS!




Don't forget taipan and hammer as well


----------



## rangerjockey (Jul 19, 2016)

dont forget me....


----------



## rangerjockey (Jul 19, 2016)

I think this contest is over?


----------



## srd1 (Sep 30, 2016)

1


----------



## srd1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oops lol


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 3, 2016)

#3


----------

